# Which tyre dressing - poll for sample kit



## roger (Oct 29, 2005)

I 've read through all these posts, and there seems to be no real concensus about which tyre dressing is best.

I am sure its a very individual thing, and the only way to find your own personal favourite is to try them all.

Now that's going to be expensive, unless we could perhaps persuade Ron, or somebody else, to do up a trial kit with maybe 4 or 5 different makes - then we can do our own tests.

TBH I wouldn't mind paying out £10 - £15 to enable me to make my mind up, but of course a lot of you may already have done that!

I thought it might make an interesting poll to see if there would be a demand to make it a worthwhile exercise. I know you may ask which products would be available, but of course that would have to be left to the provider.

To avoid you getting samples of something you already have, maybe you would pick 4 from a list of ...., or choose how many you want at a price, say £2.50 each - with a minimum charge of say £10.

Any how, go for the poll, and lets see if there is interest from members, and maybe an interest from a supplier.


----------

